# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  فرق jdk با sdk

## ali1662000

این sdk که برای موبایل چیه چه فرقی با jdk  داره ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

Software Development Kit

یک لغت عمومی برای کل محیطهای توسعه است.
 Java  Development Kit (*JDK*) includes the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 

فقط برای جاوا است.

----------


## ali1662000

خیلی ممنون اما میشه یه کم بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
یه سری ابزار و کتابخانه برای توسعه برنامه با زبان جاوا است

----------

